# plywood smoker



## pitmasternate (May 26, 2013)

*I need some advice to help aide temperature control in my smoker. I built my smoker out of plywood and 2 by 4's then covered the interior with aluminum foil. Right now, i use a mini weber grill at the bottom as a heat source however it loses heat fast and everytime that i need to add wood/coals, i have to open the door which becomes a real pain. I am thinking that i should build a firebox next to it and just have an exhaust pipe pumping smoke inside but would like to hear some other ideas.*













IMG_1775.JPG



__ pitmasternate
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2013)

IMHO................I wouldnt touch that with a   













ten foot pole.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 26, 2013






Welcome to smoking SMF and were glad to have you aboard. Can you swing over to roll call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome....

Here is some reading on smoker builds and a link to roll call

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/197/smoker-builds

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## palladini (May 27, 2013)

You could always modify your build.  Put a lower door, separate the Firebox from the smoke area, make few holes in this to let the smoke through, the you would only need to open the fire door, not the cooking area.


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2013)

The smoker is probably losing heat fast due to the oxygen being consumed and the fire going out....   If you do some firebox arrangement, have the heat/smoke enter from the bottom of the smoker through a 4" black steel duct.... don't forget to put vents in the sides at the top of the smoker...   have some sort of air adjustment on the firebox to control the temp....   It ain't gonna take much to heat that smoker so don't go over on the design....    Just my thoughts...     Dave


----------

